# How to conduct market research?



## davidmarks (Jul 13, 2015)

Hello
I new to the forums, I've been lurking for a while. How do I conduct a target research? I am thinking about targeting fire departments.


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

Have you tried calling local fire departments?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Start off by making sure you offer fire retardant materials. Then you will have to deal with the juiced in suppliers. 

What will you be offering them?


----------



## fatfish2015seo (Jul 1, 2015)

All businessman want to meet 'customers' needs and expectations. They are researching the answers to related questions. Small Business man learn to change their ideas like change the package design, Content of the product, Quality of the material, use of the product and They want to give more Concentrate to how to attract the customers. this reason they want to give a product related offer. This points will help you.


----------



## davidmarks (Jul 13, 2015)

kimura-mma said:


> Have you tried calling local fire departments?


Yes, I have. In fact I have visited a few departments offering apparel and decals but I was told that most fire departments have firemen who make their apparel and decals. Which is something I do not 100% believe.


----------



## davidmarks (Jul 13, 2015)

binki said:


> Start off by making sure you offer fire retardant materials. Then you will have to deal with the juiced in suppliers.
> 
> What will you be offering them?


I will be offering them custom apparel and decals.


----------



## fatfish2015seo (Jul 1, 2015)

Yes Davidmarks, I agree your point. In case you want to giving offer to the customer please give products in place of offer. It should attract the customer.


----------



## nellybloom (Jul 20, 2015)

Oh! We feel you. We had this research and the only way we came up was to base on online news clippings, studies made by others and the graphs created by professionals. But then again, conducting niched market research is really not difficult. It's challenging. That's a different story. Anyway, first thing to do is get a list of fire stations and have a survey on them. You can also look on the internet to see if there are instances that firemen wear graphic tees, for example. inspirational graphic tees or cool graphic tees that say something how noble their job is.


----------

